# Unable to install Marathi Language Pack



## deepakg (Dec 22, 2008)

I just upgraded my OS to Windows Xp Sp3. Before that everything was fine on Win XP SP2. I use Marathi IME to type in Devnagri (Unicode). 
But now when I installed Win XP Sp3, I am unable to install Marathi Language Pack. I installed the language pack and IME.
Marathi isn't listed in the dropdown.

Please help


----------



## deepakg (Dec 26, 2008)

No one is here to ans my que..

I think.. sp3 doesnt allow new language pack..


----------



## Garbage (Dec 26, 2008)

I think you should revert back to XP SP2.


----------



## VarDOS (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah also think the same..


----------

